# Filter media thoughts for 2 x AC70s on a 55G



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Good morning everyone.

I have had my new 55g (4ft) tank going now for about a month, with 15 Ps. demasoni and an ABN Pleco. I will probably be adding another 5 dems in the near future, and seeing how many of them I will be able to keep together. I currently have an Emperor 280 and a Maxi-jet 400 powerhead in there doing a pretty good job, along with two air stone strips under the sand in the back. 
I have 2 AC70s being delivered today that will be replacing the Emperor 280 and the Maxi-Jet. I haven't bought any new media, but these do come with the Foam block, Activated Carbon, and some BioMax.

In my FX5 on my 125g (6ft) tank, I use two baskets of BioMax and one basket of Pre-Filter media, so I was thinking I should do the Foam and BioMax in the AC70s, and I have no plans to use the Carbon (which I only use to remove medicine after treatment). That would be mechanical and biological filtration on both, or should I do something different for each? BioMax only on one and double Foam pads on the other?

Thoughts?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Add a second sponge . This will significantly increase the bio capability of the filter, and fits with no problem. Alternatively you could add a second ceramic pack instead, but my preference is for the sponge, which adds extra mechanical filtration as well as extra bio. Having 2 sponges means you can insert a layer of quilt batting between the foam inserts if you want to polish the water. keep in mind that prior to the renaming of the AC line, the sponge was the bio as well as mechanical filtration, and they worked well for many years, before the bio rings were added.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with BillD. The second sponge does add additional filtration capabilities compared to just Biomax, IMO. Quilt batting does catch more of the fine debris so you will probably need to clean that portion a bit more often as it will clog quicker than the sponges.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have an AC110 on one of my tanks set up this way as I have a large canister which holds the biomedia. I have from bottom to top in the AC110...original sponge, layer of quilt batting, poret foam sponge cut to size. Works great other than I always forget that the dang quilt batting is in there and needs cleaning/changing more often than the sponges. Need to make sure I highlight that on my filter maintenance spreadsheet.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

tycoonbob said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I have had my new 55g (4ft) tank going now for about a month, with 15 Ps. demasoni and an ABN Pleco. I will probably be adding another 5 dems in the near future, and seeing how many of them I will be able to keep together. I currently have an Emperor 280 and a Maxi-jet 400 powerhead in there doing a pretty good job, along with two air stone strips under the sand in the back.
> I have 2 AC70s being delivered today that will be replacing the Emperor 280 and the Maxi-Jet. I haven't bought any new media, but these do come with the Foam block, Activated Carbon, and some BioMax.
> ...


I run 4 AC70s on my 55 gallon.

My current setup is sponge-sponge-ceramics for every filter.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I believe I am going to do like Kaenon and do two sponges and Biomax. Any thoughts on sponge-Biomax-sponge vs sponge-sponge-Biomax? Overtime the Biomax rises and eventually hits the lid and pushes it open, but if it was wedged between two sponges I wouldn't have this problem.

Thanks!


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The reason the sponges rise is because they need to be cleaned out. If you use the Bio-max, it should be the last media in the stack so place it at the top.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

tycoonbob said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I believe I am going to do like Kaenon and do two sponges and Biomax. Any thoughts on sponge-Biomax-sponge vs sponge-sponge-Biomax? Overtime the Biomax rises and eventually hits the lid and pushes it open, but if it was wedged between two sponges I wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have any issues with foam rising in any of my 4 filters. The little teeth in the gray "basket" keep the first 2 sponges nicely in place, and the ceramic sits on top for added weight.


----------



## riTLce (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry tycoonbob, I am going to jump in here and ask for some help too- just setting up my 55gal and the topfin60 I got from the previous owner apparently is loud and does not pump. Unfortunately I just bought a pack of filters, but I was wondering if an Emperor 400 would do justice with probably 8 different cichlids and 1 pleco? I know you had many more fish than I so wondering if the bigger filter would be enough to just have one, and what media?


----------



## riTLce (Dec 29, 2010)

Guess I am really debating between the Emperor 400 and the AC70, thoughts?


----------



## riTLce (Dec 29, 2010)

Disregard previous messages, going with an Emperor 400, adding extra foam, some batting, and biomax if I can fit it all.


----------

